
Bet you can't tell whether or not the girl in this picture is real - prawn
http://www.engadget.com/2015/10/15/bet-you-cant-tell-whether-or-not-the-girl-in-this-picture-is-re/
======
dmfdmf
I voted CGI. The tip-off was in the eyes. Doll's eyes like the shark in
Quint's speech in Jaws.

[https://johnnycat.wordpress.com/2010/06/02/quints-speech-
fro...](https://johnnycat.wordpress.com/2010/06/02/quints-speech-from-jaws/)

~~~
pedalpete
I found the hair also lacked a bit of randomness that real hair has. But no
doubt, it is still amazing.

------
adam419
Looks very real, but the give away was the fact that if it were a real girl,
they wouldn't be posing the question.

Should have done a comparison between a CGI and a real person to see if you
could guess which was which.

------
proyb2
They ought to get makeup talent artists for this, 99% are CGI except certain
movies.

------
ratfacemcgee
90% of people guessed CGI. Author just lost a lot of bets.

